
Apple Watch App Enables Spotify Cellular Streaming Directly on Watch - graeme
https://www.reddit.com/r/AppleWatch/comments/d68883/apple_watch_app_enables_spotify_cellular/
======
graeme
Submitting due to Spotify's claim against Apple earlier this year.

Third party apps keep doing things Apple API's allow, and that Spotify hasn't
implemented. Spotify usually shuts them down.

In any case Spotify is now able to add streaming to their apple watch app, the
APIs are there and this third party app has done it.

